
Google’s New Allo Messaging App Gets Its Edge from AI - alistproducer2
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/googles-new-allo-messaging-app-gets-edge-ai/
======
Frompo
I usually don't congratulate people on their birthday on Facebook, because
there are so many birthdays and it feels more fair to neglect uniformly. But
then Facebook introduced a small widget that let me leave comment directly
from my news feed, making it almost effortless to comment!

So I started writing a "Cheers!" in that box, because now it was so easy. Of
course, it was so easy as to feel almost completely meaningless. It was so
convenient to type into the box and feel I had fulfilled some social
obligation without expending any effort! Now google is offering the same
service for when I'm texting with my mom? Well, I usually care a bit more
about her than most of my Facebook friends, but all right...

Meanwhile I don't get that small widget on Facebook anymore, but with the UI
stability of "move fast and break things" perhaps I've just disabled it by
mistake?

